# Engine swap in progress 12.5 Briggs problem



## bripatch1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't figure out how to get the double PTO pulley off under the engine.
I have a socket wrench on the bolt of the lower pulley and have the pulley
shaft anchored (with a pipe wrench) but I am unable to loosen it. I have not
yet removed the main engine mounting hardware but reluctant to do that without
understanding what holds the double pulley on. Any advice appreciated .
THX, Bripatch1


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Itll be on there good n tight - youll probably need a breaker bar with leverage - i cant rememeber if its left or right threads tho. Even with the bolt removed, the pulley might still hold on due to some corrosion, a puller might be needed to take it off the motor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Briggs uses a normal,right-hand thread,on their crankshafts.Lock the crank from turning,and use a breaker-bar to losen the bolt.The pulley has a dimpled-key that fits the keyway onthe crankshaft.Remove the belts,and pull downward on the pulley.If it doesn't come off,heat it with a propane torch,and pry down on it with a prybar,being careful not to bend the pulley.Usually,they'll slide off pretty easily.


----------

